# Price of metals



## johenmo (30 August 2008)

Can anyone point me to where I can find the current & historical prices for metals like zinc, lead, copper, gold, silver etc?  I have searched ASF and others and found stockcharts.com but I figure there must be somewhere that shows the price.  Not futures market but the current price.  OIl would be good as well.

With the depth of knowledge on ASF I know someone out there will know.  Then I can bookmark the site(s).

It'd be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Porper (30 August 2008)

johenmo said:


> Can anyone point me to where I can find the current & historical prices for metals like zinc, lead, copper, gold, silver etc? .




This is what I use for a quick look now and again.


http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/zinc_historical_large.html


----------



## johenmo (30 August 2008)

Tks Porper.


----------

